# Is a cold a sign of pregnancy?



## ktsl123

If I am pregnant I would be 10 days. I do not know if it is too early to have symptoms, but I have been starving constantly for about 5 days. I constantly feel like I have to throw up, but at the same time I feel like I need to eat something so I am continously eating throughout the day. About an hour after I eat an entire meal I am starving again. I don't know what has come over me. I am normally not like this. Then another thing is I have gotten a sore throat 3 days ago and today I have gotten a little stuffy and keep sneezing. Can a cold be a sign of pregnancy??


----------



## Mynxie

cold is a sign of winter ;) lol

seriously though I don't know, the text books are never right so the wanting to eat but feeling sick could be pregnancy, or cause you're run down with cold etc...text books say this doesn't happen for a while

you'd be about 3 1/2 weeks pregnant cause it goes from the date of your last period.

take a test, worst thing that could happen is you get a false BFN, but use FMU

for your sore throat (since you may be pregnant you have to be careful what meds you take) put 2 normal paracetamol in boiling water (they will disolve, honest! disolvable ones are just a marketing gimmick) with a desert spoon of honey and a desert spoon of lemon juice. Lemsip isn't much different.... drink it 4 times a day (with 4 hours in between) or without paracetamol as much as you want and drink lots of water....it's what singers use....been a while since I've been on stage but still use the old tricks ;)


----------



## poppy

I am not quite sure about that one - however, some people say they got a bit run down in the early days of pregnancy. When the baby implants, your body represses your immune system to allow for the pregnancy to continue (i.e. to stop the body rejecting the embryo as something 'foreign'). So slight colds and illnesses in early pregnancy could be attributed to this.

However, like Mynxie said, it cannot be taken as a surefast 'pregnancy symptom' and colds are common around this time of year.

Good luck to you, I hope you get your BFP!:crib:


----------



## faith_may

Good luck I hope you get your BFP


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/remoteImage-178.gif for that BFP! :hugs:x


----------



## debbie29

it could also be tonsilitis i used to get it alot similar symptoms but it could be preg symptoms keeping my fingers crossed for you, that you get a positive test sending lots of baby dust :)


----------



## Diary

I have the same problem too. Not sure how old i might be though if i were to be pregnant because i stopped my pill mid month and 4 days later i had a bleeding and lasted 4days. From the bleeding, i could be 6 days prego but counting from my normal period, could be 25 days prego. I went to the hospital on wednesday and took a urine test which was my first and it came out positive but very weak positive. SO my doctor advised we take a blood sample too 2 days apart just to see if the hormons are growing because she is thinking that maybe the bleeding i had 4 days after stopping the pill was a miscarriage and that my hormones still think i am prego hence the weak positive. I am really anxious and i am only going to know the results thursday next week.

All the best with you and please keep us posted and i will do the same.

Diary


----------



## SarahLou372

poppy said:


> I am not quite sure about that one - however, some people say they got a bit run down in the early days of pregnancy. When the baby implants, your body represses your immune system to allow for the pregnancy to continue (i.e. to stop the body rejecting the embryo as something 'foreign'). So slight colds and illnesses in early pregnancy could be attributed to this.
> 
> However, like Mynxie said, it cannot be taken as a surefast 'pregnancy symptom' and colds are common around this time of year.
> 
> Good luck to you, I hope you get your BFP!:crib:

This is what I heard about immunity. That it is low so your body doesn't reject the baby, I never really catch things easy.. and Im 14DPO today and had my Implantation spotting a few days aga at 11 and 12DPO not yet had A BFP but cramping today and got an awful cold all of a sudden when I woke up this morning, headache, blocked and runny nose and sore throat. Although I had a sore throat yesterday at 13DPO. What do you ladies think?? :shrug: I feel like rubbish


----------



## thefirstbaby

I have a stuffy nose and just got a faint bfp.


----------



## dianamherrera

It's not a reliable sign, just like a lot of early pregnancy symptoms. I had a cold this cycle during my fertile days, though, and found that it made me produce more CM!


----------



## SarahLou372

thefirstbaby said:


> I have a stuffy nose and just got a faint bfp.

Well I can breath through my nose At the moment.. Im thinking weather to test this evening??? Or wait till morning Im 14DPO but Implantation spotting didn't occur til 11 and 12DPO. 

I have a full blown cold today.. and I feel rubbish. 

lovely to hear you have a faint BFP... :flower::hugs:


----------

